# Bonjour sleep proxy



## bugboy (Jun 25, 2010)

I recently watched a video about the Bonjour sleep proxy. I already knew that my Mac woke up when I accessed it, but now I know what is doing that. It seems that Bonjour sleep proxy (which was introduced with Snow Leopard last year) is open-source. Is there any chance that FreeBSD will also support this feature in the near future? It seems a cool technology. Especially for FreeBSD, because it is often used for servers at home too.


----------

